# Frankentreffen....



## Coffee (18. Januar 2003)

Hey hallo an alle die mich ncoh kennen. Da ja scheinbar schon länger kein Treffen (oder täusch ich mich) stattgefunden hat, nehme ich das mal in die HAnd. Na wie wärs mal wieder  mit nem Pizzadate??

Ich warte auf Eure Vorschläge bezüglich Termins:

Hier einer von mir: 6 oder 7 märz


Grüße coffee


----------



## nils (19. Januar 2003)

Wenn auch "vorrübergehend Zugereiste" zum Frankentreffen zugelassen sind wäre ich gern dabei. Weiß allerdings noch nicht was da bei mir los ist, da ich erst ab Anfang März dort bin.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2003)

Hi Nils,

aber kalro doch, wir geweren Dir gerne Asyl ;-)) Aber erstmal müssen die Franken scheinbar erst aus ihren Erdhügeln kriechen...los Jungs....

coffee


----------



## nobike (20. Januar 2003)

mir sin scho do. Mei mer a mol schauer wos Ofang Merz so left.


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Januar 2003)




----------



## Beelzebub (20. Januar 2003)

kenn zwar noch gar keinen würd aber auch kommen wenns genehm ist.

gruß beelzi


----------



## Altitude (20. Januar 2003)

Hallo Tanja,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören!!

Macht einen nen Termin - und ich schau ob ich kann - komme aber gerne!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## rush (20. Januar 2003)

Ja klar, macht mal nen Termin aus, wird sich schon einrichten lassen bei mir.
Allerdings finde ich, dass wir erst mal wieder ne Runde fahren müssen bevor wir uns den Magen mit Pizza und Pasta vollschlagen!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (22. Januar 2003)

Hehe, na dann melde ich mich als Freiwilligzugereister und 6-Monatevorortbleiber auch mal an. Werde ja ab Anfang Februar in Nürnberg weilen. Das midder Runde vorher wäre davon abhängig, obsch schon eines meiner Streitrösser vor Ort habe. 

Gruß


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

Moin ZZZorro (shit ich hab ein Z vergessen)

Welcome th Frangen - the sunny side of life!!!!

Wenn Du unsere schöne Fränkische Heimat unter die Stollen nehmen willst - Anruf genügt...

Bis die Tage


----------



## Coffee (23. Januar 2003)

So hallo Ihr Frangg´n,

hier mal mein Terminvorschlag für ein Treffen zum legger Essen und gemütlichen Beisammensein:


Donnerstag 20. Februar 19.00

Ort müsste noch besprochen werden. Aber vielelicht ja wieder in der shcon bekannten Vecchia Osteria.

Bitte teilt mir mit wer kann oder evtl anderen Terminvorschlag.

Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (23. Januar 2003)




----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2003)

Ich sach mal zu 90% zu...

Außer mein Job wirft mir Steine in den Weg...

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Sandra (23. Januar 2003)

schön von dir zu hören.
der termin im februar klingt schon besser. sollte es dabei bleiben, wäre ich mit an bord. mit dem anfangs geplanzen termin hätte ich ein wenig probleme, da ich vom 23. februar bis 06. märz zum trainingslager auf malle bin. aber vielleicht bleibt es ja beim 20., dann...
grüße
Sandra


----------



## ZZZZZorro (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Moin ZZZorro (shit ich hab ein Z vergessen)
> 
> Welcome th Frangen - the sunny side of life!!!!
> ...



Salute Altitude,

jo danke danke, auf das Angebot komme ich sicher zurück. Seit heut hab ick auch erstma ne Poofe in Nürnberg (inner Feldgasse), ob ick da ein Bike mitnehmen kann muss ick denne noch ergründen. Sonst muss ich mich dann eben vor Ort nochma nach ner anderen Unterkunft umsehen, ausser Ferne hab ick erstma die Nase voll. Naja egal, im März will ick definitiv ein Bike nachholen, denn kanns losgehen.

@coffee
Der Termin wär mir recht. Man müsste mich aber schon anne Hand nehmen  bzw. mir genau erklären, wie ich besagten Ort finde. 

Gruß aus Neubrandenburg


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2003)

@ Zorro,

logo, ich nehm dich an die hand und führe dich in die Kneipe ;-))

Grüßle coffee

Also dann bleibt es beim 20. Februar ;-))

coffee


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Zorro,
> 
> logo, ich nehm dich an die hand und führe dich in die Kneipe ;-))
> ...



Mensch hat der Jung ein Schwein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (24. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ Zorro,
> 
> logo, ich nehm dich an die hand und führe dich in die Kneipe ;-))
> ...


Au ja


----------



## Gulaschmeister (26. Januar 2003)

Nürnberg ? Da komm ich nie hin


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *Nürnberg ? Da komm ich nie hin  *



Trau Dich ruhig - die meißten von uns sind ganz nett....


----------



## nutallabrot (31. Januar 2003)

jummdidumm..Veccia Osteria? Ist das die L'Osteria in der Pirckheimer Str? Wo es lecker Pizza in LKW-Radkappengröße gibt? Ich glaub da bin ich dann auch dabei!


----------



## Coffee (31. Januar 2003)

Hi Nutella,

also ist nicht die in der Pirckheimer aber die in der Rieter Str. Und die Pizza ist da genauso rießig und auch lecker ;-))

also kommst du?

coffee


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

Coffe wenden...

Wenn man Sie ruft, ist se meißtens gleich da!!!



COOOOFFFEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Coffe wenden...
> 
> Wenn man Sie ruft, ist se meißtens gleich da!!!
> ...




UUUPS, daß ging aber schnell....


----------



## nutallabrot (31. Januar 2003)

jepp, ich komm...und Hunger bring ich auch mit!


----------



## Coffee (31. Januar 2003)

Tja Alti,

die coffee muss ja auch heiss serviert werden *lach*



coffee


----------



## Altitude (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Tja Alti,
> 
> die coffee muss ja auch heiss serviert werden *lach*
> ...



na dann pass mal auf, 

daß Du nicht "abkühlst" bei dem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (31. Januar 2003)

ehhehe, keine Angst, hab ja jetzt wieder ne"Leih" Cam da mit kann ich mich warmhalten ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Hogger (31. Januar 2003)

hi,

würd auch ma gern mit euch fahren......
vorsicht ´fahr singlespeed und des ist ansteckend.

tschüß
holger


----------



## ZZZZZorro (1. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hogger _
> *vorsicht ´fahr singlespeed und des ist ansteckend.*



Moin moin Holger,

aber, aber du brauchst des doch net entschuldigen.   Na da kann ich mir des schonma angucken, hab des ja auch irgendwann ma vor.

Gruß


----------



## Hogger (2. Februar 2003)

@ZZZZorro:

im frühling gerne. im moment fahr ich noch ein "leih" bike....
es wird ein surly oder spot. da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.

gruß
holger


----------



## nils (3. Februar 2003)

Na dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spaß! Ich glänze leider durch Abwesenheit
Am 10.02. schau ich mal in die Gegend, mein Zimmer angucken und am 01.03. zieh ich dann erst um. Aber es wird ja hoffentlich nicht das letzte Frankentreffen gewesen sein 

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

@Hogger

selbst als Teilzeitsinglespeeder möchte ich Dich dann wenigstens im Dezember beim Finallauf des GBBC`s sehen!!!


----------



## Coffee (4. Februar 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Alti ;-))



Grüßle coffee


----------



## Hogger (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@Hogger
> 
> selbst als Teilzeitsinglespeeder möchte ich Dich dann wenigstens im Dezember beim Finallauf des GBBC`s sehen!!! *



@ altitude bist du auch am 30. august im allgäu ? wo genau weiß noch nicht aber max. 30 fahrer sind zugelassen


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

warscheinlich alle GBBC-Läufe mitfahren...

außer mein Job wirft mir irgendwelche luckrativen Aufträge in den Weg...

Gruß

Alex

@Coffee

Danke Kleines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryohazuki (4. Februar 2003)

Würde mich gerne anschliessen, wenn Neulinge willkommen sind. Aber (peinlich, peinlich) ich weiß nicht genau wo das liegt, obwohl ich schon wahrscheinlich ziemlich oft daran vorbeigelaufen bin  
Ist ja nur einen Katzensprung von mir entfernt (bin Laufer).

Gruß Pete


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2003)

Wir werden in der sagenumwobenen Veccia Osteria in der Rieter Str. verweilen...

Genauere Koorinaten wirst Du sicherlich von unserer COFFEE erhalten, wenn Due lieb Bitte Bitte sagst...

Bis die Tage...


----------



## ryohazuki (4. Februar 2003)

Ok, dann bitte ich hiermit höflichst um exakte Koordinaten. 

@COFFEE: Bitte, bitte, bitte, genaue Koordinaten,  
                 Uhrzeit und sonstige Angaben!

Danke schön 

Pete


----------



## ZZZZZorro (7. Februar 2003)

so nachdem ich heut auch ma wieder ins ibc schaue erschtma auch noch von mir:

HAPPY PURZELTAG Altitude!!!  


So bin nun vor Ort, soll heißen in Nouremberc. Ne Stadtkarte hab ick nu auch schon, mit Euerm höchst komplizierten Tarifzonenplan der VGN habe ich mich nun auch auseinander gesetzt. Werd mir nachher mal anschauen, wo die Rieter Straße is. Vielleicht finde ich die ja auffer Karte, obwohl ich kann ja anner Hand zum Ort des Gelages geführt werden ....  

Grüße


----------



## Coffee (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo Jungs,

also es bleibt ja beim 20.2.2003

ORT: Vecchia OSteria

ZEIT:  19 Uhr

Die Vecchia Osteria ist in der nähe vom Friedrich Ebert Platz. Also eher Nordstadt. Grobe Richtung auch Norklinikum (Johanis) Schaut einfach im Stadtplan nach ;-)) Wer den Weg überhaupnicht findet lese ich gerne irgendo unterwegs auf.

Also bitte melden ;-))

Grüße coffee

Bitte sagt jetz mal alle "Hier" die mitgehen, wegen der Tischreservierung;-))


coffee


----------



## ryohazuki (8. Februar 2003)

Würde gerne kommen, nur weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich bis dahin fit genug bin. Liege gerade mit Grippe und 40° Fieber im Bett. Das kann sich noch hinziehen. Und ob ich mich bis dahin aufs Bike schwingen kann, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

 

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (9. Februar 2003)

Hallöchen,

erstmal gute besserung ;-)

Aber Bike? das Soll ein Pizzaessabend werden. Wir gehen nicht biken ;-) NUR Essen ;-) Sozusagen ein lustiges zusammensein ;-))

Also kannst auch ohne Bike kommen ;-)


Grüße coffee


----------



## ryohazuki (9. Februar 2003)

Danke schön!
Ok, dann sieht man sich. Übrigens ging ich früher auf die PVS, ist ja ganz in der Nähe. 




Ach ja, fast vergessen, wie erkenne ich euch alle?

Pete


----------



## biker-wug (10. Februar 2003)

HI Leute,

nachdem ich ja in Fürth arbeite und noch Mittelfränkische Biker suche komm ich da evtl. auch mal!!

Aber erklär mir mal bitte einer wo genau das ist,  ich hab null Plan, erklärt mir den Weg, wenn ich von der Fürther Straße aus Fürth her komme. Nordklinikum kenn ich!!


----------



## Diva (10. Februar 2003)

Bin auch mit dabei. 
Außerdem weiß ich von Sandra, dass sie auch kommen will, 
das hier aber nicht mehr liest, weil zu lang...

@hornet
Soll ich die La Palma Infos + Fotos mitbringen?

Ciao Diva


----------



## Coffee (10. Februar 2003)

@ bike - wug

also das ist quasi in der Straße wo es hinten ins Nordklinikum geht. Udn wenn Du die Straße richtung Friedrich ebrt Platz fährst da ist es dann auf der rechten seite.

coffee


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2003)

zu 90 % zu...

(bei meinem Job weiß man nie...)


----------



## Diva (10. Februar 2003)

Wollen wir die Straße mal beim Namen nennen:

Vecchia Osteria
Rückertstr. 14
Nürnberch
Tel. 330735 (für die die auf der Strecke bleiben...können wir ja schon mal die Pizza bestellen)   

See you
Diva


----------



## nutallabrot (10. Februar 2003)

@Altitude:

Willst du noch meine roten Z-Max? Könnte ich dann am 20. gleich mitbringen.


----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nutallabrot _
> *@Altitude:
> 
> Willst du noch meine roten Z-Max? Könnte ich dann am 20. gleich mitbringen. *



JAAA!!! 
   

Soll ich Dir nun nen satz günstiger Z-Max mitbringen???
Briete???

Gruß

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (11. Februar 2003)

Also ich komm definitiv am nächsten Donnerstag zum Frankentreffen!
Will doch die Leute mit denen ich schreibe mal kennenlernen!!

Woran aber erkenn ich euch denn, wenn ich in die Kneipe reingeh!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (11. Februar 2003)

Erkennungszeichen ;-))

Naja wir könnten uns noch alle schnell einen echten Ritzelbiss in die Wadeln einbrennen *lol*

Na ich kenn ja den ein oder anderen schon. Tisch wird auf mich (Merget) bestellt. Und ich bin die , mit den Orangeroten haaren ;-))

coffee


----------



## biker-wug (11. Februar 2003)

Geht klar, dann lernen wir uns nächste woche kennen!!

Bis denn!!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hallo Jungs,
> 
> also es bleibt ja beim 20.2.2003
> ...


*Hier*   

Da ich mich auf meinen ausgedehnten Erkundungszügen durch Nürnberg schon x-mal verfranzt habe und es mich dabei imma in irgendwelche finsteren Ecken geführt hat  , werdsch bestimmt dorthin finden. Na und nen Stadtplan hab ich ja nun auch - endlich -.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hornet (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo allesamt - sieht ja so aus als ob die Franken sich wundersam vermehren *grins*
Ich würde dann wohl auch mal vorbeischein also vermutlich wenn mir nicht der Himmel oder so auf den Kopf fällt.

An die Erlanger Fraktion:
Fahrgemeinschaft?

Gruß
Hornet


----------



## Hornet (12. Februar 2003)

Servus Diva,
und wie wars in den Anden? Haben dich die Hunde offensichtlich nicht aufgefressen!! na da sind wir aber alle froh drüber)
Wäre nett wenn du die Bilder mit bringen könntest und vielleicht auch einige von den neuen. *neugierig guck*
bis Dotag dann 
Gruß
Hornet


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Februar 2003)

werde direkt vonne arbeit in nämberch kommen, kann dich aber mitnehmen nach erlangen zurück.

tom


----------



## Diva (13. Februar 2003)

@ Hornet
Ok, bringe die Bilder + Reiseführer + Infos mit.
In den Anden war es super, wenn es Dich interessiert. Ich werde ein stark verkürztes Anden-Album auch noch mitbringen. Es existiert auch ein ca. 10-seitiger Reisebericht. Interessiert?

@ an Coffee
Elsch hat sich auch noch für den Stammtisch bei mir angemeldet. 
Bitte mit vormerken. Danke!

Ciaoito Diva


----------



## Hornet (13. Februar 2003)

@ Diva
Suuuper vielen Dank - klar würde mich der Reisebericht interessiern bin doch ein von Haus aus neugieriger Mensch

@ Tom (sorry aber Lady is first und so ;-))
okay also wenn du gleich von ne Ärberd hinfährst machts wenig Sinn gemeinsam zu fahren - da ich sonst nicht weiß wie ich hin komm ohne mein Vehikel fahr ich dann auch selbst wieder heim

aber ich könnte nen Erlanger mitnehmen z.B. Rush oder sonst wen


----------



## Coffee (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo Ihr Frangg´n,

also Tisch ist soeben reserviert ;-) für den 20.2. IST EIN DONNERSTAG wie besprochen in der Veccia Otseria ;-)  Auf den Namen MERGET.

ZEIT 19 UHR


Ich freue mich auf Euch ;-)

bis denne


coffee

P.S. hat irgendwer von Euch einen orangenen Sattel zuhause rumfliegen den er ncihtmehr braucht ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (14. Februar 2003)

bin ich bei der Reservierung schon berücksichtigt, nachdem ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe? 

Nen orangschenen Sattel habe ich auch noch...(Selle Italia XO). Der ist aber gerade an meinem Stadtrad, ist daher schon etwas fleckig aber immerhin ohne Risse. Den würde ich gegen etwas vergleichbares (Farbe egal) eintauschen wenn Interesse besteht.

Gruss, Jens


----------



## Coffee (14. Februar 2003)

@ nutella ;-)

Ja, Es ist auch ein Platz für Dich dabei in der Vecchia ;-9

Wegen dem Sattel...ähm Fleckig?? naja ähm er sollte schon einheitlich sein..aber ich bin eh noch am überlegen ob ich net leiber einen schwarzen druff mache ;-)
brauchst also nciht mitbringen das teil.


grüßle coffee


----------



## rush (16. Februar 2003)

Ich könnte auch noch kommen, wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, zur Unterstützung der Erlanger Fraktion.


----------



## Coffee (16. Februar 2003)

hi Rush,

klaro, platz ist genügend da ;-))

grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (16. Februar 2003)

Tach Leutz, ich muß leider Absagen...

Ich werd mich Donnerstag auf den Weg nach Slowenien machen - ich darf den Biathlonworldcup knipsen...

@Nutellabrot, die Reifen hab ich - ich meld mich wegen einer Übergabe...

Feiert schön...

der Alex


----------



## rieni (17. Februar 2003)

Tacho,
wenn's für den Rush noch ein kleines Plätzchen hat kann ich mich vermutlich auch noch irgendwo mit reinzwängen; soll heissen Rieni kommt auch in OSteria um legger Happi happi und  

Bis denno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (17. Februar 2003)

legga pizze und legga


----------



## Coffee (19. Februar 2003)

@ alle,

also morgen ist es soweit..freu mich shcon auf ein Pläuschchen mit euch ;-)

coffee


----------

